# Update on trip



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

I'm in CDMX now. (that's Cuidad De MeXico).
Sea of concrete, cars and people. Not my style.
Driving here is OK I've got the instincts, so I can keep up with traffic, I used to be one of the fastest ones. It's just too stressful.
Plus my chilango friends are telling me not to drive around with USA plates that I'd be like a magnet for the police. Is that true? Fox will know and have an opinion for sure. 
Plus some of these topes are pretty high. Higher than my Prius.

I slept in the car on the way from SF via Santa Barbara to Laredo. I'd pull over and sleep 2-4 hours. No sleeping in car in Mexico.
Checked in a hotel in Laredo. 
Made the crossing and somehow missed the TIP point. Made it to the kilometro 21 (or whatever they call it) the guy chuckled and sent me back.

Once I got back to the Immigration and vehicle importation area, things went smoothly, the agents were nice to me because I was helping the other people who where more lost than I. By the time it was my turn I was greeted with sincere smiles. It's the sincerity that I like, "por las buenas o por las malas" (in good and in bad)...
The vehicle area the young women were nice to the point of being flirty, the supervisor kept hanging around smiling.

Back at the KM 21 friendly smiles, even the Marines were cordial.

All the the ladies at the toll were nice.

I stopped to eat around Matehuala, some truckers started talking to me, one came over and sat at my table. I was a little concerned, but they turned out to be humble people from the wooded area around where Zorro must live. When they left, they left me thier numbers and offered beans with epazote, if I was in the area. It was a sincere offer. 
There is that word again... sincerity.

The drive into Mexico City was like a demolition derby at high speed often with no lanes marked. You have to have a little road rage to keep up. The City itself seems like a maze, I once knew this city very well. I feel like a stranger.

Got in Wed night, one shot drive from Laredo.

Thursday slept and then met with friends from college, if it were not for social media, we would've never met again. Very warm abrazos, sincere and to the heart. It was the day before my birthday.

Sunday three of us from college went a little past Tepozotlan and explored canyons with ropes, harness. you pretty much had to rappel down all the way. Great experience, I'm blessed to be able to do that at 60.

Can;t wait to get on the road again and reach Merida. Already have a rental house in Francisco de Montejo, and area of Merida....


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

I was wondering how your trip was going, keep us posted El Pocho and Godspeed.


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

Zorro2017 said:


> I was wondering how your trip was going, keep us posted El Pocho and Godspeed.


Will do, I'm making female friends that live in Merida. That's sucking up some of my social network time jeje..
Learning a lot about Merida that way...

They have these mean bugs called pic. And a lot of mosquitos.
It's very cold (for them). 


Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

Merida is a beautiful city and there is no shortage of beautiful women all over Mexico.


----------



## cokeclassic (Jul 9, 2017)

ElPocho said:


> Will do, I'm making female friends that live in Merida. That's sucking up some of my social network time jeje..
> Learning a lot about Merida that way...
> 
> They have these mean bugs called pic. And a lot of mosquitos.
> ...



Hey ElPocho, 

I think you replied to one of my other threads! How long have you been in Merida now? I am also living in Merida, until March.


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

cokeclassic said:


> Hey ElPocho,
> 
> I think you replied to one of my other threads! How long have you been in Merida now? I am also living in Merida, until March.


I'm on my way...
ETA Monday.
Where are you going in March ? Back home?

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## cokeclassic (Jul 9, 2017)

ElPocho said:


> I'm on my way...
> ETA Monday.
> Where are you going in March ? Back home?
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk



Well, I am not too sure yet. It's just two of us here, we have rented a home through February in Montes De Ame. I just moved away from my full time job in the states to look for remote options so that we can travel more, and Merida has always felt safe and relaxing.

We will either stay, or go to Puerto Vallarta/west coast, or go to another country that fits within our small budget. We were here in the summer last year and don't want to do that again (it gets really hot!!).

How long are you planning to stay?


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

cokeclassic said:


> Well, I am not too sure yet. It's just two of us here, we have rented a home through February in Montes De Ame. I just moved away from my full time job in the states to look for remote options so that we can travel more, and Merida has always felt safe and relaxing.
> 
> We will either stay, or go to Puerto Vallarta/west coast, or go to another country that fits within our small budget. We were here in the summer last year and don't want to do that again (it gets really hot!!).
> 
> How long are you planning to stay?


If I like it forever


Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

cokeclassic said:


> We will either stay, or go to Puerto Vallarta/west coast, or go to another country that fits within our small budget. We were here in the summer last year and don't want to do that again (it gets really hot!!).


Mérida is incredibly hot and humid most of the year, I think.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

yes Merida is hot all year round but the summers are really hot..


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

citlali said:


> yes Merida is hot all year round but the summers are really hot..


I'd like to find places where they manufacture ceramics in the area. 
Specially high temperature ceramics. Something along the line of cordelite (sp?) The material they make kiln shelves with...

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## cokeclassic (Jul 9, 2017)

Isla Verde said:


> Mérida is incredibly hot and humid most of the year, I think.


I've been enjoying the weather this month and last month, we haven't had to run the air conditioner, as opposed to during the summer where the air conditioner was always on!


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

No idea ... The shelves for kiln can only purchased in Mexico city or State I do not remember. No idea if they manufacture high fired ceramics in the Yucatan peninsula.


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

citlali said:


> No idea ... The shelves for kiln can only purchased in Mexico city or State I do not remember. No idea if they manufacture high fired ceramics in the Yucatan peninsula.


Thanks!

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------

